# brown algee



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys I have a few week old aquarium tank with brown algae on the glass and gravel. i guess im leaving the light on to long and going to cut back to eight hours a day on a timer..what can I put in there to eat the brown algae off the glass and gravel.any help I welcome. thanks all


----------



## Dzimm1414 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing, I would keep the light off for a few days. The natural light of the room should be fine. I would not use any chemicals.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I cleaned the glass and did a water change this moring.thank for your answer


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There is the chance being a new aquarium ,that the brown is merely a diaton bloom and will cure itself.When it does you should expect to have a healthy growth of green,instead of brown.No fish or invertrabrate will solve problems we create.It is our responsibilty to the right thing and not expect a "natural cure " to man made situations.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi coralbandit.i thought that to.its the 5 gallon fuval.i guess after a while it will go to green algae.thanks


----------

